# There may be a problem..



## weltweit (Oct 10, 2011)

I am currently in the initial running for a job, interviews if I am successful at that stage will be shortly however I just noticed it comes with a car. Because of my bipolar I have a 3 year licence which runs out in December 2011 and I have then to apply to the DVLA again for another one which will probably again be another 3 year one.

I had not planned on telling the potential employer about my medical condition because I believe it tends to put them off  however if there is a car involved they are going to have to see my licence for insurance purposes and it will show imminent expiry which will take some explaining.

I am going to call the DVLA in the morning to see if I can renew early (immediately) but I doubt they will be flexible for me.

What to do?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2011)

Is the job dependent on you being able to drive and having a car?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Is the job dependent on you being able to drive and having a car?



It looks like I need to be able to drive and a company car will be provided.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 10, 2011)

DVLA (and employers) are generally bastards about this kind of thing  Best thing is to get on to DVLA (as you said) and be sure that all is clear and above board with insurers etc.

You just have to go by the book with this kind of shit. Good luck.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

As someone with a longterm medical condition, I can only recommend declaring all info you are required to as part of a medical for example. Had I not declared my longterm health condition when I started at my latest employer two years ago I would have lost my job when I got really sick six weeks into the job. My boss actually looked into getting rid of me and couldn't because I'd been upfront and declared everything on the medical questionnaire form and in a telephone interview with the OH nurse.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 10, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> As someone with a longterm medical condition, I can only recommend declaring all info you are required to as part of a medical for example. Had I not declared my longterm health condition when I started at my latest employer two years ago I would have lost my job when I got really sick six weeks into the job. My boss actually looked into getting rid of me and couldn't because I'd been upfront and declared everything on the medical questionnaire form and in a telephone interview with the OH nurse.



If there is a medical I will tell the truth, or if there are specific questions about medication etc I will also be honest about them, in my last job there were no questions (small company) and for the whole of my time there they remained blissfully unaware of my condition and it did not affect my ability to do the job.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I'd play it by ear, weltweit.  All photocard licences have to be renewed every 10 years anyway.  The kabbess has to do hers just two months ago.  Submit your licence to them when they ask for it and don't say a word.  Chances are pounds to peanuts that they won't ask you anything about it, other than maybe to simply confirm that you will be renewing it soon.  I think they are unlikely to ask you _why_ you need to renew it soon.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 10, 2011)

Leave it for now, if you get the job and they want to check your driving licence just show them, if they want it explaining then tell them why, they're not allowed to sack you once you have the job.


----------



## bemused (Oct 10, 2011)

You'd be quite unlucky if your company forced you to have a car, most let you take an cash alternative because of tax issues around company cars. Unless it's a van or something you may be okay.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd not recommend deliberately concealing info, or telling lies, but would suggest only declaring things when they ask you to rather than volunteering the information too soon.

In theory, the circumstances in which employers can use health info to make recruitment decisions is restricted by equalities law, but proving it can be hard, so don't give them more info than you have to or give it too soon.

They probably won't ask to see your licence until at least the point where they are offering the job.

Wouldn't you have had to tell DVLA if you'd got any worse since the last licence was issued, and since you haven't presumably they wouldn't have any grounds for refusing a renewal?

I am aware that the law has changed fairly recently about potential employers asking for health info during recruitment, but am a bit fuzzy on it.

This and this have a bit more (about the first two things that google came up with on the form of words I used.)  May be worth more research.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

weltweit said:


> If there is a medical I will tell the truth, or if there are specific questions about medication etc I will also be honest about them, in my last job there were no questions (small company) and for the whole of my time there they remained blissfully unaware of my condition and it did not affect my ability to do the job.


Of course it doesn't affect your ability to do your job - but you don't want to give them any ammunition for not keeping you either. I fully understand your concerns about your health condition. People can be very judgmental and ignorant. The people I work with most are fully aware of my medical problems. My boss isn't that supportive but everyone else is, including occupational health, HR and my union rep. By the way, I would seriously consider joining a union if you haven't already.

As you would be driving, I assume on company business, I have encouraged disclosure only because of the liability being passed to the company if there's a problem with your licence. It would be shit if you lost a job you were good at because you hadn't told them relevant information.

Best of luck


----------



## weltweit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Leave it for now, if you get the job and they want to check your driving licence just show them, if they want it explaining then tell them why, they're not allowed to sack you once you have the job.



They can if you were found to have lied during the application process e.g. (and not saying this applies to the OP) you said you had a clean licence but you had 11 points.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 10, 2011)

Not if they didn't ask you about health, if his license is current during that process no lie has been told.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> They can if you were found to have lied during the application process e.g. (and not saying this applies to the OP) you said you had a clean licence but you had 11 points.



All I have said on my CV is that I have a full driving licence.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 11, 2011)

Which is the truth.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

I have just been talking to my neighbour and the upshot of that is - compared to some I have no problems at all!! what she has had to put up with in the last months would make your hair stand on end... I am feeling a little better about my own minor issues now


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

weltweit said:


> All I have said on my CV is that I have a full driving licence.



Which is clearly true so all good. I think everything will be fine, and if not then you wouldn't want to work for them anyway


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Which is clearly true so all good. I think everything will be fine, and if not then you wouldn't want to work for them anyway



Have re-read posts and mine perhaps do not make it clear enough that disclosure should be in response to questions asked. I'm not suggesting you should just volunteer information if no relevant questions were asked.

Like I said, think it will work out ok


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone just emailed me a guardian piece which says "Under the Equality Act 2010 ... cannot ask about your health or disability until after an offer is made ... except ... as part of diversity monitoring among job applicants." which means they can effectively ask before an offer is made. This has lead me to a massive pdf from radar.org.uk which I am trying to digest at the moment.


----------

